# Dankung Owners



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

I have been looking at the Dankung line up and some of the frames look very nice. I'm stuck between 4 models. I don't want sharp edges, radical shapes or points sticking out everywhere.

*Axe Hunter *- I like the grooved fork tops and frame size, 90 mm wide
*Dankung Ergonomic Dancing *- nice ergo shape, but starting to get wide at 95 mm
*Palm Thunder *- nice and small, seems popular, 84 mm wide
*General Slingshot II *- looks similar to Axe but has round fork tops, 90 mm wide

Please post an opinion if you have one of these models. Comfortable to shoot? Can you shoot it accurately? If you have another Dankung model, how do you like it?

Thanks,
Northerner


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

I don't have any of those,but I do have a Fox that I traded for. It's a good shooter. Also have an ebay knock off that is good. Just had to smooth up the poorly finished forks. Then I made one using those as the models for the basic dimensions. It is my favorite DK style shooter. Smitty has a video that I watched before I made mine. I also made a jig to make them repeatable. Almost forgot my ebay Axe Hunter. It is small. The forks are sharp and one or two fork hits made them worse. The DK version has to be better. Popshot really likes the DK Axe Hunter.


----------



## orcrender (Sep 11, 2010)

I like the game hunter best. I use mine with looped flat bands. I took this image from their web site.


----------



## kyrokon (Feb 11, 2011)

If I remember the names right, I have American fox, jungle hunter
and general slingshot II. The general is my favorite because of it's small
size then jungle hunter. American fox shoots tubes and bands but it is 
larger of the three and I don't shoot bands.
All three are nice well made.


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

I've about 6 and out of the lot you've quoted I've the General 2 and the palm thunder.

The palm thunder is more confortable to shoot than the Gen 2 and even the Gen 1. Reason being that the palm has a smaller waist at the handle and a bigger pinky hole whereas the gen 1 has a thicker waist andthe pinky hole is smaller thus making it uncomfortable. This has been reviewed on the Gen 2 but the gen 2 is longer which doesn't sit well when bracibg with thumb and index finger. The only drawback on the palm is the round top which has the tubing slipping and not centered when drawing back to the max.

I don't have the axe but I have a hybrid of the axe. The axe is a gen 2 with thefork tips with a cup tip to make the tubing sit in one place when drawing the bands. I have this feature on a new bat metal and it works great. The bat metal is a combined palm thunder handle, axe hunter fork tip and the cup of a gen 2. Which is my favorite.


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

Fort to mention the bat metal I have was sent to me by mistake and it isn't figured on the dankung website.


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

The only Dankung that I have had is the Ergo Dancing. It fit my hand very well and shot great. I have since traded it, but I would buy another one, no problem.

Todd


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

The Bat Metal seems to be on their web sight now. It looks nice.
http://www.dankung.com/emart/bat-metal-dankung-hunting-slingshot-p-189.html


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

No it is not similar in shape the half upper part is similar but mine has a handle of a palm thunder


----------



## AZshooter (May 1, 2011)

I have all listed above, and enjoy using them...You also have the option to add wood handles, or shape Fimo (oven bake) clay for a better palm grip...The grip might also be padded and wrapped with added strips of bike inner tube for a more comfortable grip...All Dankungs seem to be well made...


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

Here is a pic I posted before

http://www.freeimagehosting.net/16362

The middle one is the bat. The bat is bigger than the general 1 but smaller than the General 2. It just sits in between the two.

When I exchange correspondance with dankung they told me that it was the first of the new model of the bat that they sent to me. Until now, I haven't seen that the old one was replaced.


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

I forgot to tell u in that pm- I got the luck rings ergo and I like it alot. It's larger than the luck rings and is a great shooter


----------



## reecemurg (Oct 9, 2011)

I can say the luck rings ergo was a very nice catty before it was re-located with pop


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

Jacktrevally said:


> Here is a pic I posted before
> 
> http://www.freeimagehosting.net/16362
> 
> ...


*UPDATE*
I received a fast reply email from Dankung this evening. I sent them a pic of Jack's "DK Bat" slingshot. Tim at DK stated that the new Bat looks exactly like the picture posted by Jacktrevally. In Tim's words... "Hi, I am very happy to answer your question. *yes, exactly it's our new Bat. **Now it's wrapped with paracord , not tubing."*

Cheers,
Todd


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

Smashing! Paracord wrapping is much better than tubing, the latter gets worn up fast.


----------

